# Panne Powerbook G4



## ZERO000 (24 Février 2011)

Bonjour à tous...
Après 7 ans de bons et loyaux services mon appareil commence à donner des signe de fatigue,
je m'explique:
Depuis quelques temps le pad déconne et alors que je clic une seule fois c'est bien l'ordre d'un double clic qu'exécute la machine... bref jusqu'à ce matin où j'ai fait tomber l'ordi et les dégâts sont importants:
- à l'allumage écran gris
-Je fais toutes les manipulations d'usage et ça va me de mal en pis, je tente la réinstallation mais je reste bloqué sur l'écran bleu "préparation de l'installation" et il fait un petit bruit rappelant R2D2
Comment réparer ?
Merci de vos réponses


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Février 2011)

prier? non je plaisante
essaye avec un graveur externe firewire car deja le cd d install mouline,on dirait que  le lecteur a prit aussi un coup
Et un système sur un disque externe en firewire donne quoi?


----------



## ZERO000 (24 Février 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse Christophe, j'ai essayé et... rien ne se produit l'ordi ne répond pas.
Une fois (sur 10) je suis arrivé avec le cd d'install à avoir quelque chose à l'écran, je sélectionne la langue et ensuite je dois choisir le disque pour intégrer les infos mais là rien, case vide, mon hd n'apparaît pas, pareil quand j'utilise l'utilitaire de disque... que dois je faire ? Le mettre au clou et opter pour le nouvel appareil qui est sorti aujourd'hui ?


----------



## christophe2312 (24 Février 2011)

essaye d installer le système sur le disque externe ( ton disque interne a l air hs)


----------



## ZERO000 (25 Février 2011)

et bien rien ne se passe... je crois qu'il est bel et bien mort... le vendre pour pièces? l'écran est bon, la ram, la carte graphique aussi...


----------



## christophe2312 (25 Février 2011)

alors paie a son âme  , si rien ne fonctionne correctement ( Carte mere hs)  alors vente en pièce


----------



## ZERO000 (26 Février 2011)

RIP, merci pour ton aide


----------

